# My 1-year old RED!



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)




----------



## matc (Jul 31, 2004)

How big is the tank ? After 1 year, you red should be way bigger than this. Mine are already 5-6'' and I got them 7 months ago


----------



## b_ack51 (Feb 11, 2003)

Yeah that red does not look good for being a year. What size tank is he in? What do you feed him? Water parameters?


----------



## jackburton (Nov 25, 2003)

lol that red looks more like a pacu


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

this red lived in 50L tank
now it is in 100L tank too small anyway







but everything i have


----------



## patriotsfan (Sep 6, 2005)

i dont know what it is but something is wrong if thats 1yr old rbp


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

Yeah that rbp is small for its age it looks a lot younger.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

looks like a pacu i think







, but if it's a red then rock on


----------



## Froogle (Mar 15, 2006)

no its a red i know for sure, i think!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## moeplz (Feb 21, 2005)

ehh I'm going to say pacu.


----------



## Bigkrup444 (Oct 6, 2003)

its tail and mouth do ressemble pacu. but if it is a pacu it should be huge after a year. but any ways it still way too small for 1 year it still has juvi spots.


----------



## joefish219 (Feb 8, 2005)

jackburton said:


> lol that red looks more like a pacu


i did not want to say anything cuz the lower jaw looks a little rounded and where is the teeh on a year old p. it should def show by now


----------



## dutchfrompredator (Sep 26, 2004)

TINY TIM!


----------



## BIG_BOY (Mar 9, 2006)

really small red my friends red were hittin 6 inches after 8 months


----------



## yourhead (Jan 22, 2006)

Do you know for a fact this is a year old? It almost looks younger than my 4-5 month old fish.

Regards,

Brian


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

that is definitely a piranha, a 6 month old pacu would be bigger thatn that. You should start feeding him more frequently or maybe hes jsut a naturallya slow grower, is he solo??


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

looks pacu to me


----------



## KrazieFishie (Feb 25, 2006)

its a red clearly but his size for a yearling is questionable somethings not right


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

furious piranha said:


> that is definitely a piranha, a 6 month old pacu would be bigger thatn that. You should start feeding him more frequently or maybe hes jsut a naturallya slow grower, is he solo??


He is solo and 1-eyed


----------



## real4skate (Dec 1, 2005)

gezz what a crip


----------



## Z♠NGT♥KER (Dec 27, 2005)

Neo said:


> that is definitely a piranha, a 6 month old pacu would be bigger thatn that. You should start feeding him more frequently or maybe hes jsut a naturallya slow grower, is he solo??


He is solo and 1-eyed















[/quote]
post more pics of it ....................i'm thinking pacu


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

What do you all think about this, and what can i actually do about this?


----------



## Slim (Jan 9, 2005)

Ya thats a pacu for sure.


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Hey, it is not pacu lol
it is RBP

but i am asking about the wound on his right side?!


----------



## toanluu77 (Jan 3, 2006)

NICE LOOKING FISH


----------



## Blue (Mar 23, 2005)

looks like heater burn? has it been hanging out beside the heater? if so it'll heal up if the water is clean. Change the water a few more times than normal.


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

look way to small for 1 year old, but nice fish anyways.


----------



## black_piranha (Jan 12, 2006)

pretty small for an yr old red belly.

pretty small for an yr old red belly.


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

pacu


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

the_w8 said:


> pacu


hm why Pacu? Does pacu eat meat or fish?

Because this one does actually!


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

yes pacu's eat fish alive or dead


----------



## C0Rey (Jan 7, 2006)

looks like a stunted red. posts some more pics will you!


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Here is an entire gallery earlier and actual pics too...

My Piranha


----------



## angelo (Feb 6, 2006)

Neo said:


> Here is an entire gallery earlier and actual pics too...
> 
> My Piranha


pacu.


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

how long have you owned this fish ? ive had my reds for 4 weeks now and one of them is over 3 inches already and i bought them at 1 inch the other three are right behind him mabeye you have a slow developer 
how did he lose his eye?
a pacu would have been alot bigger by now and pacu's eyes are even with their mouths his is not


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

looks like a pacu to me, or a severely stunted p, look at the jaw and fin size compared to the fish doesnt look like a p at all but could just be really stunted


----------



## "qickshot" (Apr 19, 2005)

at first it looked like a paco but them pics kinda look rbpish


----------



## fliptasciouz (Jul 4, 2004)

poor fella not only he suffering with a single eye vision, but to have his growth been stunted as well i hope you'll be able to upgrade his tank or offer more nutritional food at least.


----------



## brutusbeefcake (Dec 8, 2004)

i dont know what the hell it is... whatever it is its probably 1/2 the size it should be after a year


----------



## DepH (Jan 11, 2005)

Look at his jaw, how can that be a pacu? A pacu looks much dumber imo..
Although, when he says he's had it in a 12gallon for a year, I can see why he is not bigger.. :O
You should get him a 50gallon atleast.. or a 65g and maybe add two more rbps?


----------



## PacmanXSA (Nov 15, 2004)

That is a pacu. The reason it isn't big is the tank size.

I'm almost positive.

Pac


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Still thinking of Pacu?


----------



## RedBelly Dom (Mar 22, 2005)

View attachment 101757
It's definitly not a pacu. It doesnt look like one to me at all.


----------



## oscared15 (Feb 3, 2006)

red belly piranha

pacu









your ethier red or pacu









you decide witch it is

woops they didn't let me use your pic, it messed up my post
diregard the last pic :laugh:


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

It is interesting to see you argueing here







) 
but i have no doubt that my piranha is a RED BELLIED PIRANHA

And it is a fact actually


----------



## Allteeth (Sep 2, 2005)

I'm not suprised their "arguing" that red looks odd. I am suprised no one has asked specifically what your feeding from baby to 1 year? How often? Any long spells of not eating? What illnesses has he had? How long/often? Water quality? Do you use any test kits? What have you seen for readings? ect. ect. ect.?


----------



## JorgeRemigio (Mar 31, 2005)

Allteeth said:


> I'm not suprised their "arguing" that red looks odd. I am suprised no one has asked specifically what your feeding from baby to 1 year? How often? Any long spells of not eating? What illnesses has he had? How long/often? Water quality? Do you use any test kits? What have you seen for readings? ect. ect. ect.?


i could not agree more!!!









It looks to me like a RBP...yes it is small...the rate of growth is not always the same...still i find it a very nice fish


----------



## jeddy hao (Mar 1, 2005)

wow it is definitely not a pacu rofl. Pacus upper teeth are evenly matched with the lower teeth. That rbp has a small lower jaw but it still overlaps the top jaw.


----------



## redbellyjx © (Jan 26, 2004)

you guys are idiots. thats not a pacu.


----------



## verypointyteeth (Feb 15, 2005)

looks pacu on the first pic but when i looked at ur photo album im convinced its an rbp


----------



## ronzz (Oct 26, 2004)

i would put my money on it being a red, that has not eat well at some point of his life or had a disease which stopped him eating did u raise him from a baby?


----------



## the_w8 (Jul 28, 2003)

tail looks funky....

EDIT: now that i went through ur photo gallery, it's definitely a RBP....first few pics u took were kinda hard to tell, either way this fish is def stunted due to the small tank....other then that cute P :nod:


----------



## robdeguia (Apr 6, 2006)

how do you actually differentiate a pacu from an RBP?


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

^^ mostly in the jaw/mouth area
they definatly look different..

a while ago (3-4 yrs) 
i had a pacu that looked just like this (grew way faster thou)

but IMO this is 100% pacu..but thats just me...

also..pacu's eat live feeders and dead plus they each cichlid pellets..

also...you are keeping only that one fish in 100G tank??
seems like a waste doesnt it?


----------



## r1dermon (Mar 9, 2005)

juvy red









juvy pacu








first of all, look at the jaw, that's a tell tale sign, and is often the first place people look to identify...next, take a look at the tail-fin, the nattereri tail fin goes from black to clear to black again, and stays that way for the remainder of its life (it gets duller and more faded as it gets older) now take a look at the pacu tail-fin, it sort of resembles the tail-fin of a spilo, clear to a dark band of black at the very rear of the fin...neo's fish, definately a red belly piranha, pygo nettereri.


----------



## outlook8 (Jun 30, 2003)

redbellyjx said:


> you guys are idiots. thats not a pacu.


x2


----------



## furious piranha (Mar 22, 2005)

i am 1000000% sure its a piranha


----------



## humpy_3 (Feb 28, 2006)

furious piranha said:


> i am 1000000% sure its a piranha


i second that as well


----------



## SAD_DC (Jan 5, 2006)

ok well since so many here are POSITIVE its a rbp lets just wait, huh?

wait a while longer and see the outcome of this fish
hopefully it will grow fast but lets give it a month or so....

also....to
"redbellyjx" please dont call people idiots just because they think something is other than what you think it is...we all can be wrong anr it can turn out to be a morphed goldfish LOL

thanks...


----------



## nick007x (Sep 9, 2005)

call me in a month and remind me to call you an idiot


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

Yuupii :rasp:

The heater burn has healed somehow!!!











For real size photo click on the image


----------



## uhjkool (Mar 26, 2004)

I could see this argued both ways, at first i thought pacu but then after looking at some of the gallery pics i thought rbp. either way it is a members fish and regardless of any abnomalities being it stunted growth, neglect, or natural defect, we should be saying HAPPY BIRTHDAY FISH!


----------



## Stugge (Jul 27, 2003)

So you have 1 rbp, how did the rb lose the eye?


----------



## Fresh2salt (Jul 16, 2004)

Stugge said:


> So you have 1 rbp, how did the rb lose the eye?


 In a bar fight lol just kidding . nice fish


----------



## Neo (Mar 4, 2004)

That's how we eat shrimp (ViDEO) *LiNK*


----------



## sprfunk (Dec 22, 2005)

1st pic. I though was a pacu as well. I hope he does well for you in a bigger tank. gl hf


----------



## Kyle2154 (May 12, 2006)

between the heater scar, the missing eye, and not even knowing what this is, one thing is for sure

Thats an ugly fish


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

That's a bad shaped P. nattereri...


----------

